
Offer YC: Let me rebrand your startup for free - pixelfeeder
I run a logo design agency and we&#x27;re about to flip our strategy upside down. We specialize in minimal design and have focussed mostly on pre-product startups. We want to change our model and work for the world&#x27;s most ambitious companies that are in the early days of changing the world. We want to have one of these bold companies in our portfolio, so... Any funded startups with bold products that want a free rebranding of your company? Hit us up: fairpixelsteam@gmail.com
======
devopsproject
A gmail address? Rebrand yourself first.

~~~
ErikVandeWater
Looking a gift horse in the mouth, eh?

~~~
devopsproject
The quality of the "gift" is suspect if they cant be bothered to first create
a brand for themselves.

------
xackpot
I would be interested in knowing about what it includes and does not include.
If it seems interesting, we may be interested in it. We are venture funded
start-up.

------
brahnema
Hey, we're interested! I just sent you an email.

------
brudgers
Curious about what a rebranding includes and does not include.

